# Azaleas, Eisenhower Tree, Rae's Creek...



## Firefly (7 Apr 2011)

Ahh yes...for all my fellow golfers...the Masters is here at last  Time to sit back and dream what it must be like to not only walk the course but hit a perfect iron to the 12th. I'm sure I'd stitch it 

Just downloaded the masters iphone app and it's very good.

Enjoy amigos!


----------



## Ceist Beag (7 Apr 2011)

Indeed Firefly - one of the few annual sporting events on the calendar that I simply cannot miss. Amen corner on Sunday night watching leads disappear and eagles at the 13th and 15th to put someone right into the mix, nothing like it! 
Come on Padraig!


----------



## Firefly (7 Apr 2011)

Ceist Beag said:


> Indeed Firefly - one of the few annual sporting events on the calendar that I simply cannot miss. Amen corner on Sunday night watching leads disappear and eagles at the 13th and 15th to put someone right into the mix, nothing like it!
> Come on Padraig!



And the commentary on the beeb. 

Rory 3 under after 7....


----------



## micmclo (7 Apr 2011)

It's the only golf I watch all year

The first year I watched it, Greg Norman was up six shots entering the last day and lost by five shots
What a collapse 

Any betting tips are appreciated, post them up

Here is something to get you in the mood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE5nxzSljCg


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 Apr 2011)

Yeah, I'm glued to it as well. I'm disappointed that Sky eventually got it though. The Beeb's coverage is always superb and never self congratulatory.

I was going to put a few bob on Luke Donald this morning, in spite of the fact that he won the Par 3 competition yesterday. Kinda glad I didn't. 

Some display of golf from McIlroy! Hopefully tomorrow will be better for him than Day 2 of the Open Championship last year! 

I don't know what's going on in Harrington's head. He said last week that he was playing the golf of his life. If he keeps going like this, he's going to continue to slide down the world rankings.

Micmclo, I usually back 3 or 4 players each way the week before it starts but I didn't bet on anyone yet. The two times I won decent money on The Masters were when I backed to win on the Saturday morning, after the cut. God bless you, Messrs Langer and Olazabal!


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Apr 2011)

What a day's golf! And I thought I'd have to eat my words about Luke Donald for a while. 

*( at 12:30am in brackets after each player)*

I'd love to see McIlroy (5/1) do it but I hope he doesn't do anything rash or very stupid over the next few days that could cause him to run up a big score at some hole. His caddy will play a vital role over the weekend.

Quiros (12/1) looked totally relaxed and could have had a disaster at the 14th when he clattered a tree in front of him. He's one to watch. 

Yang (20/1) and Choi (14/1) are cool under pressure and Kuchar (14/1) is playing the golf of his life as well.

I certainly wouldn't write Ogilvy (25/1) off. I'm tempted to throw a few bob each way on him in the morning.

Woods (12/1) looks woefully low in confidence and self belief and putted poorly by his very high standards.

Westwood (25/1) doesn't look himself at all. Maybe he was affected by this.

I still reckon that Mickelson (6/1) will be there on the back 9 on Sunday though. If that putter gets hot, he'll burn the course up. As I write, he's in the practise ground with 3 or 4 drivers. Maybe he needs to hit a 3 wood now and again over the next few days.

Although I have very, very little respect for Colin Montgomerie as a person, I think he's the star in the studio for Sky. He's reading everything very well indeed, providing excellent commentary and I expect he'll have a big future with them. And he did get in a dig against Faldo when he got the opportunity. Did any of you spot it..........? 




And what does yer man sing when Sky are going to a break? It sounds like "Oh, Johnny." *It's driving me nuts! *


----------



## Niall M (8 Apr 2011)

Ah, the masters, i love it. I remember being let up late in 1987 to watch Larry Mize win it by chipping in, even though i had school the next day. memories....


----------



## Firefly (8 Apr 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Although I have very, very little respect for Colin Montgomerie as a person, I think he's the star in the studio for Sky. He's reading everything very well indeed, providing excellent commentary and I expect he'll have a big future with them. And he did get in a dig against Faldo when he got the opportunity. Did any of you spot it..........?



I find him very good to listen to and his commentary is on the ball. Wish he's stop talking about the Ryder Cup ever 2 mins though! What was the dig...was it when he said that Faldo won when the course was short? Monty tends to go on about himself though and if he'd won a major himself we'd never hear the end of it! Superb play by Rory. +1 re: his caddy. 3 x70s would do very nicely .


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Apr 2011)

Niall M said:


> Ah, the masters, i love it. I remember being let up late in 1987 to watch Larry Mize win it by chipping in, even though i had school the next day. memories....


 
Larry Mize at Augusta '86. Norman must hate Augusta.



Firefly said:


> I find him very good to listen to and his commentary is on the ball. Wish he's stop talking about the Ryder Cup ever 2 mins though! *What was the dig*...was it when he said that Faldo won when the course was short? Monty tends to go on about himself though and if he'd won a major himself we'd never hear the end of it! Superb play by Rory. +1 re: his caddy. *3 x70s would do very nicely* .


 

Very recently Faldo wrote an article saying that it was pathetic to see Woods on a golf course with little of no self confidence. He added that he wouldn't break Jack's record of 18 Majors.

Last night, in an obvious reference to that, Montgomerie said that anyone who wrote Woods off was very much mistaken. He and Faldo don't get on very well. Years ago, Faldo wrote an article in which he said that Montgomerie was in a comfort zone on the European Tour. He said he was a big fish in a small pond and that he needed to play more in America and prove himself there. Montgomerie played 140 times on the P.G.A Tour but never won a tournament there.

I'm glad he didn't win a Major because, as you said, we'd never hear the end of it. And he's not a nice person on a golf course. Very arrogant and superior.

You're right about McIlroy and 3 x 70. He'd bite your hand off if you offered it to him, I reckon.

Anyone betting today? Im going to throw a few bob each way on Ogilvy and on Quiros to win.


----------



## Ceist Beag (11 Apr 2011)

Despite it being one of the most open and unpredictable last day in the history of the Masters I watched most of it as a kind of anticlimax after Rory unraveled. I really thought after his third round that he was going to win it, hopefully he can come back from this. That said, the performance from the two Aussies and Schwarzel was pretty impressive over the closing holes.


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Apr 2011)

I was hoping Schwarzl wouldn't win due to the outrageous luck he had at a couple of holes but also perhaps for not backing him even though I said to a mate on Saturday night that we was in good form and could be worth a punt!


----------

